

The Little Red (Face)Book - pathik
http://www.stevenlevy.com/index.php/04/30/the-little-red-facebook

======
hsmyers
Given what China will demand and the likelihood that Facebook will give in to
'gain market' there better be some way to distinguish between Chinese
customers of Facebook and everyone else. Having anyone in the Chinese
government even being able to see what passes for my small page or two would
be enough for me to close up shop and di di mau as we used to say in Sunny
Southeast (Vietnam). I can barely tolerate what they (the Chinese government)
have done to their own people but if the idiots in charge (at Facebook) extend
this access to their other customers it will make their recent screw-ups look
like quality work...

------
Irfaan
Overloaded.

Cached link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.stevenlevy.com/index.php/04/30/the-
little-red-facebook)

